# ipad1, telechargement applis impossible apres restauration



## laudel123 (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,


J'avais un ipad1 et je viens d'acheter un ipad4.

Pour le donner à mon petit frère, j'ai donc restauré l'ipad1 comme nouvel ipad, via iTunes sur PC, mais, depuis, impossible de télécharger la moindre appli, il me dit : "télécharger iOS6" !!

Alors qu'iOS6 n'est pas compatible avec l'ipad1, je ne comprends pas...

Je précise qu'il est sous iOS5.1.1 comme avant, et que je n'avais pas ce problème avant la restauration, alors qu'il était déjà sous iOS5.1.1.
Je n'arrive pas à télécharger des applis que j'avais avant, ni même aucune nouvelle...  il refuse tout téléchargement, même Angry Birds HD Free...

J'ai refait une deuxième restauration via iTunes sur PC, et toujours le même problème...


HELP...


Quelqu'un sait-il d'où ça peut venir ??


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Laurent.


----------



## lemister (20 Décembre 2013)

j'allais justement créer le même sujet que toi, hier j'ai acheté un IPAD 1 en occasion sur leboncoin pour ma mère. Restauré je créé un compte apple et sur l'appstore je télécharge facebook des radios des chaines de tv et magazine mais aucun ne passe (sauf certaines). A chaque fois il me demande de mettre à jour mon ipad vers l'ios 6 mais l'ipad est déjà à jour à 5.1.

Donc impossible de télécharger des applications pourtant je suis tombé sur des articles ou soit disant l'app store doit te proposer une version compatible avec ton os.

Comme l'a indiqué igen dans une news voir le lien ci-dessous

> *Toutefois, ce système ne fonctionnera pas à coup sûr. Si le développeur a  retiré son app avant d'en mettre une toute nouvelle version à  disposition, l'App Store se contentera d'une alerte d'incompatibilité. *<
L'App Store a son Time Machine pour les anciennes versions d'apps

*CONCLUSION* la seule et unique solution sera de trouver sur internet l'application sous le format .ipa compatible sous l'os 5.1 bref je suis moi aussi décu car cela précipite la mort de l'ipad 1.

D'autres idées ? un avis ? une astuce ?


----------



## laudel123 (20 Décembre 2013)

lemister a dit:


> j'allais justement créer le même sujet que toi, hier j'ai acheté un IPAD 1 en occasion sur leboncoin pour ma mère. Restauré je créé un compte apple et sur l'appstore je télécharge facebook des radios des chaines de tv et magazine mais aucun ne passe (sauf certaines). A chaque fois il me demande de mettre à jour mon ipad vers l'ios 6 mais l'ipad est déjà à jour à 5.1.
> 
> Donc impossible de télécharger des applications pourtant je suis tombé sur des articles ou soit disant l'app store doit te proposer une version compatible avec ton os.
> 
> ...


 

ben, un copain vient aussi d'acheter un ipad1 remis à neuf, mais pas de pb... il peut quand même charger les applis !!

sur ce post là, d'autres infos, mais pas encore concluantes... :

Impossibilité de télécharger aucune appli ! (sur ipad1 remis à neuf) - Autres Questions & Dépannage - Forum iPad France

ce qui est bizarre, c'est que tous les ipad1 ne réagissent pas pareil après une restauration récente...


----------



## lemister (20 Décembre 2013)

Tu crois qu'il y'a une différence entre restaurer par l'ipad dans les réglages ou par itunes ? je trouve ca quand même étonnant surtout facebook qui peut pas se mettre à dos des utilisateurs à dos car il y'a quand même des utilisateurs sur ipad 1 et iphone 3GS non compatible avec ios 6


----------



## laudel123 (20 Décembre 2013)

lemister a dit:


> Tu crois qu'il y'a une différence entre restaurer par l'ipad dans les réglages ou par itunes ? je trouve ca quand même étonnant surtout facebook qui peut pas se mettre à dos des utilisateurs à dos car il y'a quand même des utilisateurs sur ipad 1 et iphone 3GS non compatible avec ios 6


 
je pense que c'est tout betement un bug lors de la restaure...
car, avant, tout se passait bien, et d'autres qui ont des ipad1, même restaurés cette semaine, ça marche bien !

donc, c'est un bug sur le notre...
il faudrait appeler Apple  0805 540 003
là, je n'ai pas l'appareil avec moi, il est chez mon frère qui n'y connait rien, je n'ai pas le no de série... (je vais le récupérer dimanche, pour tout réessayer...)

si tu as 10mn pour les appeler (ligne appel local pas surtaxé), et qu'ils te donnent une solution je suis preneur...


----------



## lemister (20 Décembre 2013)

j'ai appelé l'apple care et on m'a dit que si l'application propose  minimum une compatibilité sur ios 6 c'est qu'il est impossible de  télécharger des applications pour ipad 1. La seule solution est  d'installer manuellement les applications iap.


----------



## laudel123 (20 Décembre 2013)

lemister a dit:


> j'ai appelé l'apple care et on m'a dit que si l'application propose minimum une compatibilité sur ios 6 c'est qu'il est impossible de télécharger des applications pour ipad 1. La seule solution est d'installer manuellement les applications iap.


 
y sont couillons, eux..
et pkoi ca ne fait pas ça sur tous les ipad1 ???

moi, avant de faire une restauration cette semaine, tout se passait très bien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




laudel123 a dit:


> y sont couillons, eux..
> et pkoi ca ne fait pas ça sur tous les ipad1 ???
> 
> moi, avant de faire une restauration cette semaine, tout se passait très bien...


 
essaie de faire la manip proopsée (réinstaller l'ios5.1.1 en ipsw, en mode dpu)  sur l'autre forum, moi je n'ai pas encore récupéré l'ipad1, et dis moi ce qu'il se passe... moi j'essaierai dimanche...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




lemister a dit:


> j'ai appelé l'apple care et on m'a dit que si l'application propose minimum une compatibilité sur ios 6 c'est qu'il est impossible de télécharger des applications pour ipad 1. La seule solution est d'installer manuellement les applications iap.


 
comment as tu fait pour appeler apple ??
moi, j'ai appelé le no que je t'ai donné, et à un moment donné, je suis obligé de payer 35, sinon, il ne veut pas aller plus loins dans le processus, et donc, je n'ai personne au bout du fil...!!
putain de pomme !!

tout ça pour un dysfonctionnement qui vient de leur merd......


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------




lemister a dit:


> Tu crois qu'il y'a une différence entre restaurer par l'ipad dans les réglages ou par itunes ? je trouve ca quand même étonnant surtout facebook qui peut pas se mettre à dos des utilisateurs à dos car il y'a quand même des utilisateurs sur ipad 1 et iphone 3GS non compatible avec ios 6


 
je ne sais pas, as tu essayé les deux méthodes ? (moi je ne pourrai que dimanche...)
mais, effectivement, moi avant de restaurer, tout marchait très bien, si javais su, je n'aurais pas fait de restauration "comme nouvel ipad", c'est ça qui a foutu la merde...

donc, ce n'est pas possible comme explication, la majorité des applis marchent encore très bien sur ipad1... le seul problème, c'est que pour nos ipads, apple store, à mon avis, va chercher des versions trop récentes, pas compatibles iOS5.1.1, et je ne sais pas ce qui peut faire ce phénomène...


----------



## lemister (21 Décembre 2013)

ca ne marche pas que se soit restauré par itunes ou par l ipad il est impossible de télécharger ne serait ce que facebook car elle sont toutes compatibles minimum sur ios 6. j'abandonne et je revends mon ipad pour un ipad 2


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

Je vous propose d'apporter la tablette à un Apple Store. Même si elle n'est plus sous garantie, ils peuvent peut-être la dépanner (en général c'est gratuit même hors garante tant qu'il n'y a pas d'intervention matérielle).


----------



## lemister (21 Décembre 2013)

j'habite à toulouse y'en a pas ! :/


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

C'est bien dommage, je ne le savais pas!

---------- Post added at 14h05 ---------- Previous post was at 13h34 ----------




lemister a dit:


> j'habite à toulouse y'en a pas ! :/



Tu peux également appeler le support technique (c'est gratuit depuis un poste fixe), ou leur soumettre ton problème par chat (vas à cette adresse: https://getsupport.apple.com/Issues.action )


----------



## lemister (21 Décembre 2013)

Pour conclure ce chapitre j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un ipad 2, je reste frustré de voir que l'ipad 1 est inutilisable avec les applications de l'app store pour les nouveaux utilisateurs sauf ceux possédant une sauvegarde ou pour les plus motivés télécharger les applications .iap

déçu mais entièrement satisfait par mon ipad 2, il faut malheureusement avancer sur son temps !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2013)

Le 1 commence à dater... Il est daté et mérite une bonne retraite...  Laissons le tranquille..


----------



## laudel123 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bon,

comme convenu, je vous fais un petit retour...
c'est encore plus Space que prévu...

en fait, avec mon id. Apple et l'id Apple de ma femme, ça marche très bien, il me propose la fenêtre "télécharger une version précédente..." Et l'installation se passe très bien, Facebook, ....

par contre, avec l'id Apple que mon frère vient de se créer, ben, la, ça bloque ,ça met la fenêtre "télécharger la version iOS 6.0" !!!
pas toutes les applis, mais Facebook, closer et dailymotion bloquent par exemple (mais que je peux télécharger avec mon compte...). Je les ai donc téléchargees avec mon id Apple, avant de remettre l'id Apple de mon frère. 

donc, je nai fait aucune restaure, je lui ai dit que quand il y aurait une appli qu'il veut et qui ne passe pas, Ben, qu'on la ferait ensemble en remettant mon id Apple ...

donc, j'ai l'impression que c'est un pb de configuration de compte Apple .... Mais je ne vois pas lequel, et j'avoue que l'opacité de la pomme, et de sa merd... d'iTunes ont eu raison de ma patience, j'ai pas le courage d'investiguer plus que ça, vu qu'on a trouvé une solution de contournement....

mais, je suis quand même très perplexe que la machine se comporte différemment selon le compte Apple avec lequel on se connecte... Je vois pas trop le rapport, mais bon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------




Moumou92 a dit:


> Le 1 commence à dater... Il est daté et mérite une bonne retraite...  Laissons le tranquille..



Daté ???? Il a deux ans et deux mois !!!! Si fo foutre à la poubelle tous les produits à la pomme au bout de deux ans, je vais repasser voir dans d'autres crèmeries.... 

Et pour dire ce genre de trucs qui fait pas avancer le schmilblick... On va dire que c'était de l'humour......


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2013)

L'iPad 1 est sortie en avril 2010... Il va donc bientôt fêter ses 4 ans il me semble... Ce qui fait beaucoup trop pour un produit aussi High tech...


----------



## laudel123 (22 Décembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'iPad 1 est sortie en avril 2010... Il va donc bientôt fêter ses 4 ans il me semble... Ce qui fait beaucoup trop pour un produit aussi High tech...



Ben,lui,  il vient de fêter ses deux ans... (L'iPad 2 venait juste de sortir..., on en est au "5" ... en deux ans, on appelle ça la société de consommation...)
Et de plus, le but du post n'était pas de disserter sur l'âge du capitaine, mais d'essayer de comprendre la logique (ou plutôt l'illogique !!) de la pomme...
Car le pb ne vient pas de l'appareil, mais des comptes Apple, visiblement...
(Vu qu'avec mon  compte et celui de ma femme, l'ancêtre, comme vous dites, marche encore très bien...)


----------

